# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet meer ongesteld

## hanske

hallo allemaal,

Ik ben hier voor het eerst ingelogd, en ik hoop dat ik ervaringen met jullie kan delen. 

ik ben 1,5 jaar geleden voor het eerst ongesteld geworden, en daarna niet meer. Ik ben al naar de dokter geweest, en ik heb al verschillende keren bloed geprikt voor amenie (bloedarmoede, schildklier, enz.) maar hier kwam allemaal niks uit. weekje geleden heb ik geprikt voor oestrogeen tekort, en ik heb nog geen bericht. 

De dokter zei bij mijn eeste bezoek al, dat de pil misschien een optie word. Kweet niet of ik daar al zo blij van word. Iemand van jullie positieve, negatieve ervaringen met de pil?? ik hoor het graag!!

ik zou ook niet weten wat er anders aan gedaan moet worden.  :Confused:  

waarschijnlijk wordt ik nog doorverwezen naar gyn. Die is daar tenslotte in gespecialiseerd, duzz............dat is opzich wel weer fijn! dan heb in ieder geval iemand, die er verstand van heeft.

komt iemand dit bekend voor? of andere ervaringen...??
reageer maar aub!! :Stick Out Tongue: 

groetjes my. :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Zo, na wat zoeken naar waar je nou een reactie op wilde...

het is handiger dat soort opmerkingen gewoon in dit topic te plaatsen, nu staan er 2 topics dat je een reactie wilt....


Maargoed, hoe oud ben je? (vink altijd wel ff interessant om te weten)

Ik heb nu hele goede ervaring met Yasmin. Daar heb ik geen gewichtstoename bij. Het is een lichte pil, en ik ben eindelijk van mijn pijnlijke menstruaties af. Dit in tegenstelling tot diane, daar werd ik depri van, had hoofdpijn, en ging iedere maand bijna dood voor mijn gevoel...

De pil is geen manier om weer een normale cyclus in je lichaam te krijgen, je kan er soms wel ongesteld van worden, maar een eisprong krijg je er niet van. Het lijkt me dus eigenlijk niet zo een logische oplossing voor je. Aangezien ik niet verwacht dat het je puur en alleen om de menstruatie gaat.

Eet je goed? Sport je, en zo ja hoeveel? En je bent dus maar 1 keer ongesteld geworden??? Ik ben na mijn eerste keer in het jaar dat volgde ook maar iets van 3x geweest ofzo. Twas onregelmatig, en maar af en toe, langzaamaan werd het wel beter. Toen werd ik regelmatig, weinig last, tot ik een ongeluk kreeg, zware hersenschudding, toen wast weer huilen met de pet op zegmaar. Onregelmatig, en vaak en veel pijn.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het duurt hier trouwens vaak lang voor je antwoord hebt hoor. Ik ga de topics wel is langs, en nog 1 of 2 anderen, verder niet. Maargoed, ik zal de komende dagen in de gaten houden voor je...

----------


## hanske

> Zo, na wat zoeken naar waar je nou een reactie op wilde...
> 
> het is handiger dat soort opmerkingen gewoon in dit topic te plaatsen, nu staan er 2 topics dat je een reactie wilt....
> 
> 
> Maargoed, hoe oud ben je? (vink altijd wel ff interessant om te weten)
> 
> Ik heb nu hele goede ervaring met Yasmin. Daar heb ik geen gewichtstoename bij. Het is een lichte pil, en ik ben eindelijk van mijn pijnlijke menstruaties af. Dit in tegenstelling tot diane, daar werd ik depri van, had hoofdpijn, en ging iedere maand bijna dood voor mijn gevoel...
> 
> ...


hey,

bedankt voor je reactie! Ik ben 19 jaar. De pil is dus niet de manier om elke maand weer een menstruatie te krijgen. hmm...dan weet ik niet wat bij mij het makkelijkste is. geen idee!

Ik moet nu waarschijnlijk een scan van mijn hypofyse laten maken. De dokter denkt dat het daarmee te maken heeft, en zij had contact opgenomen met de gyn, maar die vond het onzin om zich hier zorgen over te maken, maar mijn huisarts wil het wel graag. Ik wil het ook graag, en ik krijg nog informatie van haar, zodat ik een keuze kan maken, of ik het wel of niet wil. Met de hypofyse kun je dus inderdaad menstruatieproblemen krijgen, maar ik heb ook vaak hoofdpijn, en kben vergeetachtig. Deze dingen kunnen ook met de hypofyse te maken hebben. duzz...ik vind het fijn dat ze er onderzoek naar doen!

Ik eet goed, en ik sport niet. Wel voldoende beweging door veel fietsen, maar niet extreem sporten. 

Jij hebt dus in het begin ook wel last gehad van onregelmatige menstruatie. Ja, ik zei dit ook tegen mij huisarts, maar zij zei tegen mij dat het bij mij niet onregelmatig is, maar dat het bij mij echt wegblijft. (amenorrhoe). nou, ik wacht wel af, wat er uit de scan van de hypofyse komt, en dan zien we wel verder!

Bedankt alvast voor het luisteren!!

groetjes Hanske. :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hebben ze al hormoontesten gedaan dan? Ze kunnen wel kijken of de hormoonniveau's goed zijn. Dat komt ook bij de hypofyse vandaan, en denk dat dat uiteindelijk misschien nog wel meer kan zeggen dan een scan alleen. Allebei is natuurlijk nog beter.

Als je 19 bent hoort het niet zo lang uit te blijven nee, dus je huisarts heeft gelijk! Hou je me op de hoogte hoe het gaat?

----------


## hanske

> Hebben ze al hormoontesten gedaan dan? Ze kunnen wel kijken of de hormoonniveau's goed zijn. Dat komt ook bij de hypofyse vandaan, en denk dat dat uiteindelijk misschien nog wel meer kan zeggen dan een scan alleen. Allebei is natuurlijk nog beter.
> 
> Als je 19 bent hoort het niet zo lang uit te blijven nee, dus je huisarts heeft gelijk! Hou je me op de hoogte hoe het gaat?


hey,

huisarts zei tegen mij dat de geslachtshormonen goed waren, maar dat mijn prolactine iets verhoogd was. Ik weet dus niet of ze het in de hormoonniveau's moeten zoeken. Het is in ieder geval goede tip, en ik zal het wel tegen huisarts zeggen. misschien kunnen ze inderdaad de hormoonniveau's onderzoeken en een scan maken. Beter dubbel, dan niks. 

het word inderdaad tijd he, als je 19 bent, maar de gyn zag het probleem nog niet. hij zegt: als je nog geen kinderwens hebt, dan hoeft het nog niet. nou, ik doe het liever wel, want als je wacht dat je een kinderwens hebt, dan wil het misschien niet meer, en dat zou ik heel erg vinden! ik ben namelijk dol op kinderen!! je hoort nog van mij, hoe het verder gaat!!

Thanks!!

groetjes Hanske. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pilvraagjes

Is natuurlijk onzin, als jij pas op je 30e aan de kinderen wil, en je gaat dan pas kijken waarom de boel niet werkt...

Ongesteld zijn is echt niet leuk ofzow, maar het hoort nou eenmaal, en dan is het wel zo fijn als het werkt allemaal, ben benieuwd!

----------


## hanske

> Is natuurlijk onzin, als jij pas op je 30e aan de kinderen wil, en je gaat dan pas kijken waarom de boel niet werkt...
> 
> Ongesteld zijn is echt niet leuk ofzow, maar het hoort nou eenmaal, en dan is het wel zo fijn als het werkt allemaal, ben benieuwd!


 
hey,

precies. vind ik ook! ik krijg nog schriftelijk info thuisgestuurd over hoe ze een scan maken van de hypofyse, en wat dit verder allemaal inhoudt. dit wil ik graag weten, voordat ik aan dat onderzoek begin.

nou, je hoort wel hoe het verder gaat!

groetjes hanske. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hanske

> Is natuurlijk onzin, als jij pas op je 30e aan de kinderen wil, en je gaat dan pas kijken waarom de boel niet werkt...
> Ongesteld zijn is echt niet leuk ofzow, maar het hoort nou eenmaal, en dan is het wel zo fijn als het werkt allemaal, ben benieuwd!


 
hey,

precies, vind ik ook! ik krijg nog schriftelijk info thuisgestuurd over hoe ze een scan maken van de hypofyse, en wat dat onderzoek verder allemaal inhoudt. dit wil ik graag weten, voordat ik aan het onderzoek begin.

nou, je hoort nog wel hoe het verder allemaal gaat!

groetjes hanske. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hanske

> hey,
> 
> precies, vind ik ook! ik krijg nog schriftelijk info thuisgestuurd over hoe ze een scan maken van de hypofyse, en wat dat onderzoek verder allemaal inhoudt. dit wil ik graag weten, voordat ik aan het onderzoek begin.
> 
> nou, je hoort nog wel hoe het verder allemaal gaat!
> 
> groetjes hanske.


 
sorry, 2 keer gestuurd! foutje :Wink:

----------


## hanske

> hey,
> 
> precies, vind ik ook! ik krijg nog schriftelijk info thuisgestuurd over hoe ze een scan maken van de hypofyse, en wat dat onderzoek verder allemaal inhoudt. dit wil ik graag weten, voordat ik aan het onderzoek begin.
> 
> nou, je hoort nog wel hoe het verder allemaal gaat!
> 
> groetjes hanske.


 
weet trouwens iemand of vergeetachtigheid en traagheid van denken met de hypofyse te maken heeft?? ik ben de laatste tijd namelijk heel vergeetachtig en ook heb ik last van traag denken. ik vraag mij dus af of dit met de hypofyse te maken heeft, omdat ik hier onderzoek naar moet laten doen, en dan weet ik gelijk dat deze klachten door de hypofyse komen, of ergens anders door!

weet iemand dit? ik hoor het graag!!!

groetjes hanske.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik denk dat je het beste even kan googlen hiervoor. Ze hebben mij toen wel een waslijst gerelateerde klachten gegeven, maar wat het allemaal precies was. De hypofyse is verantwoordelijk voor de productie van verschillende hormonen, verspreid door het lichaam, er zijn dus een hoop klachten aan te koppelen...

----------


## hanske

> Ik denk dat je het beste even kan googlen hiervoor. Ze hebben mij toen wel een waslijst gerelateerde klachten gegeven, maar wat het allemaal precies was. De hypofyse is verantwoordelijk voor de productie van verschillende hormonen, verspreid door het lichaam, er zijn dus een hoop klachten aan te koppelen...


hey,

ja idd. ik ben al druk aan het zoeken naar allerlei info, en dan vooral over de symptomen met de hypofyse, enz.

nou, thanks voor de tip!

kga nu 2 weken op vakantie, en daarna ben ik er weer! 22 Augustus moet ik een scan laten maken bij een neuroloog. je hoort nog wel hoe dat is verlopen! 

groetjes hanske.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Fijna vakantie dan! 22 aug, moet ik naar de tandarts, kan ik dus makkelijk onthouden ;-)

----------


## hanske

> Fijna vakantie dan! 22 aug, moet ik naar de tandarts, kan ik dus makkelijk onthouden ;-)


heyhey,

weer terug van vakantie. Niet echt zonnig weertje gehad! maar ja... niks aan te doen. 

kben vanmiddag naar neuroloog geweest, en ik heb eigenlijk alleen nog maar een gesprek gehad. kort onderzoek met de ogen en dan slaan ze met zo'n hamertje op je armen en benen, om te kijken of die reflexen nog werken. dat was allemaal wel goed, en nu krijg ik over 2 maanden bericht dat ik MRI scan moet maken. dan moet je door zo'n tunnel, en dat duurt ong. een half uur. 

duzz.....het is nog afwachten, en ik weet dus nog niet echt meer...

nou, je hoort wel hoe het verder gaat!
hoe was het trouwens bij de tandarts??

groetjes hanske.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Algemeen neurologisch onderzoek heb ik ook gehad jah. Eerste afspraak is altijd intake... Nog maar even afwachten dan, maargoed, je bent in ieder geval bezig nu. Ze gaan zoeken, tis allemaal gestart, dus nou kom je er vanzelf wel achter. Ben wel heel benieuwd wat het nou uiteindelijk allemaal is! Kan me goed voorstellen dat het wel lang wachten is voor je!

----------


## hanske

> Algemeen neurologisch onderzoek heb ik ook gehad jah. Eerste afspraak is altijd intake... Nog maar even afwachten dan, maargoed, je bent in ieder geval bezig nu. Ze gaan zoeken, tis allemaal gestart, dus nou kom je er vanzelf wel achter. Ben wel heel benieuwd wat het nou uiteindelijk allemaal is! Kan me goed voorstellen dat het wel lang wachten is voor je!


hey,

ja oke. de eerste afspraak stelde ook niet veel voor! maar ja, dat heb je toch in het begin. Ik hoop gewoon dat de uitslag van de MRI scan iets bekends is, en dat er wat aan gedaan kan worden. 

tis allemaal afwachten! :Confused:  

groetjes hanske. :Smile:

----------


## johan26

Hanske, lastig hoor!!! Ik kan het dan niet letterlijk weten maar het klinkt niet prettig. In ieder geval veel succes met de onderzoeken.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Oh, trouwens; de tandarts.

Ze hebben mijn voortand weggeslepen, wortelkanaal weer leeggeboord (is zo'n 10 jaar geleden netjes gevuld) Nu loop ik met een noodkroon (niet echt mooi, maar valt toch ook weer niet echt op) en volgende week dinsdag krijg ik een porseleine kroon :-D Hebk eindelijk 2 dezelfde voortanden. Heb die ene afgebroken toen ik 8 was :-S Moest wachten met een definitieve kroon tot de beugel eruit was, en toen tot mijn verstandskiezen helemaal door zouden zijn, zodat de boel niet meer zou verschuiven...

(maar ben al met al zoooveel bij de tandarts geweest, dak het niet erg vind. In januari zelfs bij de kaakchirurg geweest, ok dat deed wel pijn, vooral de week erna, maargoed, vond zelfs dat niet erg :-D)

----------


## hanske

> Oh, trouwens; de tandarts.
> 
> Ze hebben mijn voortand weggeslepen, wortelkanaal weer leeggeboord (is zo'n 10 jaar geleden netjes gevuld) Nu loop ik met een noodkroon (niet echt mooi, maar valt toch ook weer niet echt op) en volgende week dinsdag krijg ik een porseleine kroon :-D Hebk eindelijk 2 dezelfde voortanden. Heb die ene afgebroken toen ik 8 was :-S Moest wachten met een definitieve kroon tot de beugel eruit was, en toen tot mijn verstandskiezen helemaal door zouden zijn, zodat de boel niet meer zou verschuiven...
> 
> (maar ben al met al zoooveel bij de tandarts geweest, dak het niet erg vind. In januari zelfs bij de kaakchirurg geweest, ok dat deed wel pijn, vooral de week erna, maargoed, vond zelfs dat niet erg :-D)


hey,

oh, dat klinkt allemaal niet erg super! bleeh. maar ja, het moet toch gebeuren, en je hebt nu je voortanden wbeer goed. dat is ook wel belangrijk!! nou, ik kom niet zo vaak bij de tandarts, alleen de controles eigenlijk, en dat vind ik ook prima zo! 

nou, de groetjes. :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hah, de controles heb ik jaren overgeslagen, heb nooit gaatjes... Echt nooit. maargoed, doe ze nu weer wel, wil het toch maar liever iedere keer bevestigt zien ;-) Maar inderdaad, nog 1x volgende week dinsdag, en dan ist eindelijk af.

----------


## hanske

> Hanske, lastig hoor!!! Ik kan het dan niet letterlijk weten maar het klinkt niet prettig. In ieder geval veel succes met de onderzoeken.


Hey,

thanks! tis idd allemaal nog afwachten!

groetjes... :Smile:

----------


## hanske

hey allemaal, :Smile:  

hier weer eens bericht van mij! 
Ik heb Dinsdag 17 Oktober mijn MRI scan gehad, en dit viel opzich best mee! tis wel benauwd in zo'n tunnel, en ik kreeg contrastvloeistof ingespoten, en dit was een rot prik. je voelde het echt gaan, was shit! :Frown:  

over twee weken moet ik heen, om de uitslag op te halen. afwachten dus!! kben wel heel benieuwd, wat er nu uiteindelijk uit komt! als er tenminste wat uitkomt, waar ik wel van uitga!! dan weet je in ieder geval eindelijk eens, wat de oorzaak kan zijn, dat ik niet og. word. 

zodra ik meer weet, ik hou jullie op de hoogte!

groetjes hanske. :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## hanske

Hoi allemaal,

Vanmorgen de uitslag opgehaald! Ik heb een prolactinoom bij mijn hypofyse, en volgende week heb ik gesprek met mijn internist. Ze gaan het dan waarschijnlijk bestrijden met medicijnen. Tis dus allemaal nog afwachten, maar ik ben in ieder geval blij dat ik nu eindelijk meer weet. Ik weet nu in ieder geval waarom ik niet meer ongesteld werd, want dit komt door het prolactinoom wat de menstruatie onderdrukt. Het prolactinoom maakt teveel hormoon prolactine aan, en daardoor komen de klachten. Ik heb ook bijna elke dag hoofdpijn en ik weet niet of dit er ook mee in verband staat. Weet iemand dit?? ik vraag het volgende week wel aan de internist. nou, afwachten nog allemaal!! Jullie horen nog hoe het verder gaat!

groetjes Hanske. :Wink:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Zou best kunnen die hoofdpijn, hormonen kunnen hoofdpijn geven (als er teveel of te weinig is, van dep il bv kan je ook hoofdpijn (en dan bedoel ik ook wel _HOOFDPIJN_ krijgen...)

Toch fijn dat het onderzoek iets heeft opgeleverd, dan heb je nu weer iets om op verder te borduren, zegmaar... Ben heel benieuwd wat ze eraan gaan doen!

----------


## hanske

> Zou best kunnen die hoofdpijn, hormonen kunnen hoofdpijn geven (als er teveel of te weinig is, van dep il bv kan je ook hoofdpijn (en dan bedoel ik ook wel _HOOFDPIJN_ krijgen...)
> 
> Toch fijn dat het onderzoek iets heeft opgeleverd, dan heb je nu weer iets om op verder te borduren, zegmaar... Ben heel benieuwd wat ze eraan gaan doen!


hey,

ja, ik hoop dat internist ook weet waar de hoofdpijn dan van komt! of het inderdaad ook in verband staat met de hormonen. nou, afwachten maar!
kben idd blij dat ik nu al een stap verder ben, en ik meer weet! als je niks weet, word je gek van!!

nou, je hoort het wel!
groetjes hanske :Wink:

----------


## hanske

Hey allemaal,

Ik moet vanmiddag om kwart voor 4 naar het ziekenhuis voor gesprek met internist. Dan hoor ik meer, welke medicijnen ik krijg, hoe vaak innemen, wanneer menstruatie terugkomt,enz.

Kben heel benieuwd!!
Jullie horen het nog!!

Groetjes Hanske. :Wink:

----------


## hanske

Hey allemaal, :Wink:  

Hier ben ik weer! twas een info gesprek, en dokter ging de klachten nog eens beschrijven die ik had, toen ik naar de huisarts ging.

Ook ging hij hartslag meten, en beluisteren. Aan het eind moest ik bloed prikken. 3 buisjes, bleeeh! heb ik echt hekel aan!

Ik heb een veel te hoog prolactine, over 2 weken moet ik weer heen, en dan weet ik hoe hoog mijn prolactine is, en weet arts welke medicijnen + bijwerkingen ik krijg!!

Het prolactinoom kan verder niks veroorzaken, maar ik moet waarschijnlijk wel ong. een jaar aan de medicijnen. tis dus verder nog afwachten en over 2 weken hoor ik meer!!

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte!!

Groetjes Hanske. :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Eerste gesprek is altijd ' intake'. Ze moeten eerst wat onderzoeken voor ze kunnen gaan behandelen he.. Maargoed, 2 weken is wel weer te overzien dan. Ben heel benieuwd!

----------


## hanske

Hoi hoi,

Hier ben ik weer eens...

mijn prolactine is 4370, en dit is veel te hoog! het moet onder de 50 zijn normaal. nu krijg ik medicijn dostinex 2 keer in de week, en ik moet over 8 weken voor controle en dan moet ik bloedprikken om te kijken of het al gezakt is. verder heb ik niet veel last van bijwerkingen, dus gelukkig! :Smile:  

nou, dit was het weer!!
Groetjes Hanske.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou kijk, das wel een duidelijk probleem dan, wat goed aangepakt kan worden. Hoop dat het snel gaat werken voor je!

----------


## hanske

Hoi Hoi allemaal,

kben ongesteld geworden!! khad niet verwacht dat het zo snel na gebruik van dostinex zou komen. glukkig maar!! zo leuk was het anders niet. 
hele week ziek geweest. bleeh.. maar ja, je moet wat overhebben voor de goede zaak... haha :Smile:  

nou, kspreek jullie weer!!

groetjes my. :Wink:

----------


## hanske

Hoi Hoi,

kben eindelijk ongesteld geworden!! glukkig maar!!
twas anders niet leuk, maar ik ben er wel blij mee!! raar he!haha :Smile:  

nu deze week bloedprikken, en 18 januari gesprek met internist.

jullie horen het!!

groetjes hanske. :Wink:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dat had je al gezegd ;-) Ben benieuwd naar de bloeduitslagen dan!

----------


## Den=)

Haha,, wat goed! 
T lijkt me vet eng als je t niet meer wordt.. Hoewel t idd soms geen pretje is (ben t vanaf mn 10e..)
Nja, suc6 ermee en sterkte met alles!

----------


## hanske

Hoi allemaal,

Oeps sorry, dubbel!! haha
kwas ook zo enthousiast!! :Wink:  

ja kheb Woensdag bloed geprikt, en dan heb ik 18 Januari gesprek. Dan hoor ik of prolactine gezakt is. Dat zal wel zo zijn, want kben ongesteld geworden, duzz.... :Wink:  

Jullie horen het!!

Groetjes my. :Smile:

----------


## hanske

Hoi hoi, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

kben vorige week bij internist geweest, en mijn prolactine is gezakt van 4370 naar 97. Super dus!!!! Twas nu op gewoon peil, en omdat mijn menstruatie op gang is gekomen, zijn er verder nu geen problemen. Ik moet de medicijnen mijn verdere leven blijven innemen, en als ik zwanger zou worden, dan stoppen ze met medicijnen en gaan ze het anders doen.

Kben dus best blij, en ik zie het als positief!!

Mijn menstruatie is voor de 2e keer, precies een maand later gekomen! perfect op tijd dus!!

Groetjes hanske. :Wink:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Klinkt helemaal goed! En die medicijnen maken dat ook niet uit, daar wen je snel zat aan, en als het werkt, is het het zeker waard!

----------


## barkani

> Klinkt helemaal goed! En die medicijnen maken dat ook niet uit, daar wen je snel zat aan, en als het werkt, is het het zeker waard!


hoi
ik heb ook vaak hoofdpijn en kwam beetje vocht uit mijn borsten ik had al 9 jaar en nooit gedacht dat er iets zou zijn ik heb twee kinderen en werd gewoon ongesteld 
ik krijg vandaag te horen dat ik ook proctaline te hoog is en moet een foto van hoofd maken 

maar wat ik je wil vragen is als de proctaline gezakt is naar nomaal kan je dan niet stoppen met medcijnen .
ik heb namelijk en hekel aan medcijcnen .

groetjes barkani

----------


## snipper

Hoi Barkani,

Als het verhoogde prolactinegehalte door een prolactinoom komt, zoals bij Hanske, kun je niet gewoon weer stoppen met de medicijnen. Dat komt omdat die prolactinoom nog steeds in je hersenen zit. Als je dan stopt met de medicatie, gaat je prolactinegehalte weer omhoog. 
Ik hou zelf ook niet van medicijnen, maar in dit geval moet je de beste uit twee kwaden kiezen!

Sterkte!

----------

